# Resigning from job - laws, rules and customs?



## aMilano

Hi fellow expats in Italy.

I am seeking some info about how to resign from my job with an Italian company in Milan. I heard there are specific timelines, procedures and paperwork that must be filed but do not know what. My only source for info would be coworkers at my current job; however, I cannot ask them for obvious reasons. I searched all over the Internet an di only come up with laws regarding dismissal by employer

I have am negotiating an offer for a better position and pay with a company in another EU country so they can't guide me through the Italian process. I also need to work out a start date, etc, so I need to understand how long the "I quit" process will take.

Many thanks for any insight such you can offer!


----------



## accbgb

aMilano said:


> Hi fellow expats in Italy.
> 
> I am seeking some info about how to resign from my job with an Italian company in Milan. I heard there are specific timelines, procedures and paperwork that must be filed but do not know what. My only source for info would be coworkers at my current job; however, I cannot ask them for obvious reasons. I searched all over the Internet an di only come up with laws regarding dismissal by employer
> 
> I have am negotiating an offer for a better position and pay with a company in another EU country so they can't guide me through the Italian process. I also need to work out a start date, etc, so I need to understand how long the "I quit" process will take.
> 
> Many thanks for any insight such you can offer!


Are you working under a contract? If so, it should specify the requirements imposed upon both you and your employer for termination rights. Some additional info here https://www.angloinfo.com/how-to/italy/working/employment/types-of-job-contract


----------



## aMilano

Contratto indeterminato as an Italian citizen. Also, there was a change in laws active 12 April 2016 under Renzi's job act so I know I have to electronically file a resignation letter through the Ministry of Employment. But I'm still not aware of the customs and practices. 

A colleague left a few months after I started this job and it was 3 months between offer, giving notice, counter offer, contract signing with the other company, etc. but I am unfamiliar with the steps and required timeline.


----------



## r3dbar0n

You have to give a notice to your employer as provided in your contract. If your contract is collective (CCNL. contratto collettivo del lavoro: collective contract of jobs), for example "metalmeccanici" or "commercio" you can find easily copies of them of internet. By the way you should have the notice period indicated in the paper you signed when you started your job. Notice period is normally negotiable and can be reduced also to zero days, but for any day less you have to pay a penalty: if you have enough in your end of job found (TFR), your employer will deduct the penalty from that. Exceptions can exists: check the paper you signed. You cannot reduce your notice period using remaining paid holidays and permits: notice period temporally pause in case you use them or you are off to work as you are sick. Sometime, however, if employer is reasonable, the notice period is well negotiable and he can accept you don't follow all the rules. In any case you have to give your employer a formal written letter in which you inform about your intention to quit, specifing the ammount of notice period you will respect and your final day of work.
Recent rules in job's act force you to resign also online, else resignation is not valid. It is complex and simple at the same time: you could do it by yourself but you need a PIN code from INPS, this could be a long and intricated procedure so I advice you to any CAF office: they do it for you very fastly in less than an hour; you need your payslip and company PEC email. Note that notice period and electronic resign procedure are separate facts: the moment on which you resign online is not the moment on which notice period starts as it is indicated only on the letter you give to your employer; you can resign online when you want but is better to do not wait the last moment. You don't need other documents or procedure.
Hope it helps !

Bye
Redbaron


----------



## firojk195

Hi I want to come there but I don't have a amount and I don't know how to apply


----------

